# 2420 starting problems



## kountry1217 (Jul 25, 2011)

hey yall im new to the tractor thing and i have a farm pro 2420 it will turn over but will not crank. Its getting gas and all that good stuff any input would be very helpfull thank you.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Is the air cleaner clean? If it has glow plugs, are they fuctioning?


----------



## kountry1217 (Jul 25, 2011)

yep they are both good but now i gotta find a new starter. The dog on starter smokes and wont do nothin but click now


----------



## Raywood (Sep 18, 2011)

kountry1217 said:


> hey yall im new to the tractor thing and i have a farm pro 2420 it will turn over but will not crank. Its getting gas and all that good stuff any input would be very helpfull thank you.


Hey kountry
I bought a farm pro 2420 from my brother-inlaw. He and his neighbor couldnt get it started.This is what my brother and i done.Check for any fuel leaks mine was leaking from the hose connected to the filter. Long story short fixed leaks because a diesel wont start with air in the line. And used a little starter fluid and she fired up. Hope this will help. let me know how it turns out . I can go in greater detail if you like.


----------



## kountry1217 (Jul 25, 2011)

hey yall got another starter question for yall. I havnt used my 2420 in awhile so i had to put i new battery in it. once i put the battery in it i went to start her up but the starter smokes and the dog on thing only turns over once. It had no prob starting last time but the start smokin has me alil worried and thoughts


----------



## charliebrown58 (Sep 18, 2014)

Question. Is this a gas or diesel engine. U said it was getting gas and somebody asked about glow plugs. Just wondering .


----------

